# Growling in a new rescue...How should I handle this?



## stephenad (Jun 6, 2011)

So, two days ago (on Friday, posting this on a Sunday), I brought home a 1-1.5 year old husky/chow (?) mix from a local shelter. Is there normally a period where he'll be more challenging of me, or are these bigger problems? 

He is generally well behaved, and knows a variety of commands already. The biggest problem is when I'm eating, particularly in a low seat like the couch, he will look at me and give a low growl. He does the same thing on occasion if he comes to me for attention and I ignore him. When he starts with a growl, I try to ignore it. But honestly, it makes me uncomfortable (which I am trying to get past). After a bit, I'll give a sharp 'no' and light taps on his neck. 

Twice now, this has escalated and he has started running around with more growls and some barks. We get into little matches, (by matches, I mean he will run/jump around excitedly with growls and occasional barks while nipping towards me, while I sharply say 'no', tap him on the side, and snap/clap), and I've gotten him to back down. Last time he started backing away after a few minutes, then eventually sat when I told him to, the laid down on command, where I told him to stay (and he did) until he rolled unto his side. 

If he only did the growl while we played, I may not be as concerned, as I've heard huskies tend to make that noise (his most playful seems to be grabbing something and running from me while shaking it, like paper or shoes or a rug, acting much the way he does in the 'matches' I mentioned earlier. 

Is this just a 'transition period' as he feels out the boundaries of the new life, or are these bigger issues (how I've been trying to regard them) that warrant correction, and if so should I be doing something differently? I am guessing in his former home he was fed by people regularly and given affection on demand (since he's young, this would have been as a puppy). Is he trying to be in charge, or am I misinterpreting? He occasionally jumps onto people it seems (he's done it a few times to me, and I knee-push him off, and then when a visitor stopped by the other day), which I know is a dominant behavior, and I've only seen him do it in the shelter when we were meeting (more to employees than to me) and at my home, not to people met on walks.

Also, I've been taking him on long walks, two hour long walks today. He is pretty good on the lead, and usually plops down for a while afterward. 

Hope that wasn't too long for everyone. I was trying to provide all the relevant information.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Growling for food or attention is not a dominant behavior, nor is jumping on people. Those are simply the behaviors of a dog who hasn't been taught manners. You know what you DON'T want the dog to do...the trick now is to teach him what you DO want him to do as a positive alternative to those behaviors. For example, if you want him to lay quietly in a particular part of the room while you eat on the couch, then start training a "Go to your place" behavior. This place could be a mat, a bed, a crate, or any other spot that is easy to distinguish and aim for. Before training this, I make sure the dog knows a command to lie down. When I train this, I start right next to the target item, say my place command, and lure the dog onto it with my happy voice or a toy or a treat or whatever works. When the dog has all four feet on the target, I reward. I do this enough times so that the dog is anticipating my lure and stepping onto the target as soon as I give the verbal command. 

Once this is happening, I give my place command and then ask the dog to lie down as soon as all four feet are on target. Now the dog only gets a reward if it _lies down_ on the mat when I give the command. Once this is happening consistently, I start moving the dog further away from the target and/or ask the dog to remain lying on the place for longer periods of time. Eventually you should be able to give your place command and have the dog rest quietly on his place while you eat. In the meantime, perhaps consider crating the dog or putting him in another room when you're eating. You could even get a kibble dispensing toy and feed the dog in another room while you eat in peace. By removing the dog from the situation, you also remove the dog's opportunity to reinforce behaviors you don't like.

Same goes for jumping. You _don't_ want the dog to jump on people. What _do _you want the dog to do when people approach? Sit quietly and wait for petting? Then train a reliable "sit" and don't ever pet the dog unless it is sitting quietly in front of you. Ask a friend to help you train by walking down the sidewalk towards you and your dog. Ask the dog to sit BEFORE the friend is within jumping range. If the dog pops back up as the friend gets closer, tell the friend to turn and walk away. The dog will eventually come to understand that he only gets to meet people if he's sitting politely.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Well a growl isn't a wonderful thing, but it IS communication. Some dogs "talk" with a growl. Others warn with a growl. Without seeing your dog, impossible to say which it is, though it does sound like it might be a play growl. But I'd rather have a dog growl than not growl and go straight to more extreme behavior. Poking your dog, and allowing him to draw you into a drama is absolutely the wrong thing to do. Instead change the subject and do not give attention and energy to the undesired behavior. I'd possibly find a trainer who can help you suss out exactly what is going on. Some trainers give discounts to help shelter/rescue dogs adjust to a new home.


----------



## stephenad (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you both! I've gotten kind of wrapped up in the stress of the last few days, and needed a bit of new perspective.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

You might consider putting a frozen peanut butter stuffed kong on his bed, when you go to eat, so he'll go occupy himself there. Or Crate him while you eat.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I like what Nikes and Belle have suggested. Don't hit or poke the dog, because you will only get him more excited. Both Chows and Huskies can talk by growling. I think it may be a call for play or for more attention. One test is to put your food away and call the dog over, petting him gently. He'll let you know if that's not what he wants.


----------



## stephenad (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks. It's good to know that that is how they talk, and he is not a barker (awesome). He is a really great guy, and the vet said younger than a year, most likely (around 8 months or so). She also suggested taking my food and leaving the room, as he will quickly get the message that that is inappropriate behavior. Also, he hasn't been eating a whole lot (I've seen other dogs react that way to a change of scenery), and is starting to again, so hopefully this works out soon. Now that the initial stress is wearing off for both of us, it is getting smoother.


----------

